# New guy - help ID?



## MarcKurth (Nov 1, 2011)

Howdy,

I’m 58 years old and brand new to lawn tractors. We had a massive forest fire here in Bastrop County, TX and I used to have 4 acres of dense pine trees....... 

I borrowed a JD L110, pulled the deck off of it and hauled burned trees out of our land with a trailer. This worked really well but I quickly got uncomfortable putting hours on someone else’s equipment – so I bought this thing yesterday. It was rigged up to be a tug to move an airplane to and from its hanger. 

Poking around here, I learned that Huskee is a house branded MTD or Murray – but I cannot find any model/serial numbers anywhere. It’s badged with 18 HP, but that’s obviously a 16 HP replacement.

It starts instantly, no oil smoke and the pulls strong. It has a granny gear that is waaaaaay low. It needs a muffler – I can see where it got punched when someone missed the front hitch. The front end tie rods, drag link and steering gear are all sloppy as heck. The drive belt looks pretty beat up too.

Initially I bought it as a beater to run into the ground – it was $150. Now I find myself appreciating it and wanting to fix it up too.

Can you guys figure out what it is so I can start learning where to get parts?






































Anyone know what the heck it is?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If it is an MTD unit, the model/serial number tags are generally under the seat frame. It looks virtually identical to the Craftsman tractor I have sitting in my shop, though that is a 20hp/46" cut model.


----------



## MarcKurth (Nov 1, 2011)

I just got a copy of the parts schematics for a 1986 Murray 6-39004. The 83-87" are very similar, but the electrical system narrowed it down to that one year.

Can this be moved to the Murray sub forum?

Marc


----------

